# Neuling -- Komme mit dem Netgear MR814V2 Router nicht weiter



## ThomasN (11. Dezember 2003)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem.
Und zwar habe ich mir gestern endlich mal einen Router zugelegt.
Und da viel mir der Netgear MR814v2 in die Augen. Dazu abs noch eine PCMCIA Karte und ein USB Stick.

Nun zu meinem Problem.
Ich benutze als Hauptrechner einen P4-1800 mit WinXP.
Laut der Routerbeschreibung müßte ich das teil richtig angeschlossen haben, denn ich komme Ohne Große Probleme auf den Router um ihn Einzustellen. Leider kann ich nicht gut Englich was heißt das ich da nicht alles verstehe was da steht..

Dann hab ich noch vor dem Router ein T-DSL Modem und dieses müßte auch richtig mit dem Router verbunden sein. Als Internet Software benutze ich AOL 8.0.
Aber ich komme nicht ins Internet. Irgenwo muß ein Fehler sein.
Wie stellt man den Router in der AOL Software ein und wie geht man dann rein?
Über DSL-Home oder TCP/IP.

Auch die Verbindung zum Laptop funktioniert nicht. Kann man da eigentlich auch ein Netzwerk zu dem Aufbauen und dann Daten austauschen? Oder geht da nur Internet?

Sorry aber in desem Gebiet hab ich noch keine Erfahrungen.
Bitte versucht mir zu helfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal

Thomas


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo thomesN,

Hast du den Router im Paket mit AOL bekommen? Wenn ja, würde ich bei der AOL-Supportline anrufen. Ein Techniker sollte sich da schon auskennen.

Oder noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, im Netz nach "deutsche Anleitung für Netgear MR814V2" suchen. 

So habe ich schon mehrere Dt. Anleitungen gefunde für meine Kunden.

Und netgear bietet sogar evtl. auch auf der HP eine dt. anleitung an, oder täusche ich mich jetzt da?


----------



## Wheizer (10. Januar 2004)

*Router AOL*

Hast du schon einen Namen bei AOL eingerichtet extra für den Router ?
Wenn ja dann must du den in deinen Router eingeben unter Global Ports


----------



## Eiszwerg (10. Januar 2004)

Seit wann kann man mit nem Router zu AOL connecten?
Soweit ich weiss, haben die doch ein eigenes Protocol. Oder ist das bei DSL anders?
Wenn ja, dann klärt mich auf!


----------



## Nils Hitze (10. Januar 2004)

Geht mir genauso .. Irgendwie möchte und kann ich nicht
ganz glauben das ein Router AOL fähig sein soll. Immerhin
haben die armen Kerle bei AOL noch dieses nervige Interface.

Oder bin ich nicht upToDate ?

Jona


----------



## Falmerror (23. Januar 2004)

*Firmware Update*

Ich empfehle dir das Firmware Update, da es seit kurzem eine deutsche Version gibt, wo das Menü komplett in deutsch ist.

http://www.netgear-info.de/cgi-bin/netgear_download/download.pl?func=Detail;id=10314

Bei mir funktioniert die Firmware-Version problemlos obwohl es eine Beta Version ist.


----------



## Eiszwerg (23. Januar 2004)

MIttlerweile gibt es tatsächlich Router die AOL können. SMC zB. Habe heute einen Kunden in der Line gehabt, der dass bestätigen konnte.


----------



## Sergo (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, hab den selben Router, hab mich eigendlich leicht durch die Einstellungen gekämpft, nur bei mir gibt es das Problem, dass der Router zu langsam ist!   Hatte von Neatgear einen W-LAN Access Point, der war ziemlich schnell (so an die 100k download durchschnittlich) bei diesem Router ist das höchste 30kbit  Weis vielleicht jemand was los ist ? Thx


----------



## PCDuke (27. Oktober 2004)

guggst Du hier Anleitung Router mit AOL


----------



## Sergo (27. Oktober 2004)

Problem gelöst ! Hab nicht gewusst,dass man die vollständigen Benutzerdaten eingeben muss!


----------



## Eiszwerg (28. Oktober 2004)

Nenn mir doch mal einen Anbieter, wo man seine Daten nicht *vollständig* eingeben muss


----------

